# Things were just a bit too quiet so we decided to shake things up a bit



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Thankfully my family and our house fared the earthquake with minimal damage. My office took a beating, but I'm back here at work today so that tells you a little about how things are mostly back to normal in Anchorage. The only thing that seems to have suffered an irreparable harm for me is my bison skull---and even that aspect is very minor.

It stayed on the wall for the 7.0 shock, lasted through the first 5.2 aftershock, and my guess is that the 5.7 roller finally did it in. Aside from some very fixable damage to the end there I have about a 1" circle of bone that is missing below the left eye where it hit the corner or something I think.

Could have been worse (could have been better too though, my wife wouldn't let me out ice fishing this weekend for some reason).


















That's a 1 3/4" screw fixed into a stud. Originally it was installed at a 45 deg angle upwards.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Looks like you need to find a stud for that anchor screw. 

Glad you made it through the shaking alright except for the minor stuff.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Critter said:


> Looks like you need to find a stud for that anchor screw.
> 
> Glad you made it through the shaking alright except for the minor stuff.


Read the caption underneath the picture again. It was in the stud.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to hear that for the most part the damage done is repairable, I mean aside from all the alcohol abuse that happened. **** shame some of the stuff that got wasted, I mean wasted is one thing but shattered on the floor is another.:shock: 

Should I send new glasses and dishware for Christmas? lol


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Oops. 

From the direction of the screw it looks like it just pulled down on the drywall. 

I often wonder on anything that I hang on a wall on how long it will stay there even with the screw on a angle. But then I usually tend to over build thing to the point that they won't break and if something happens it usually brings the wall or what ever I have something attached to down.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Critter said:


> Oops.
> 
> From the direction of the screw it looks like it just pulled down on the drywall.
> 
> I often wonder on anything that I hang on a wall on how long it will stay there even with the screw on a angle. But then I usually tend to over build thing to the point that they won't break and if something happens it usually brings the wall or what ever I have something attached to down.


Yeah I was pretty particular when I hung up my bison 3 years ago! Oh well, thankfully she still is a tough old gal even in her after life and the damage is minor. That screw on the other hand is probably going to just get snapped off since I can't get it to unscrew!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It will depend on how big of a hole you want to repair. If it is bent then a pair of vicegrip pliers will twist it out but you will have a larger hole to take care of.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I use these things, they hold an amazing amount of weight... and will never rust, nor pull out. Holds the same in wood or masonry.










-DallanC


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Glad to hear you and your family is OK. It sounds like that earthquake was a bad one. Any road damage nearby?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Most of the really dramatic pics are 30-60 minutes from my place, but one of them (international and Minnesota drive) is about a mile from my place. Another major road ½ mile from my house had some pretty good cracks for a hundred feet or so. But they've already starting dropping asphalt on some of them and the others aren't going to be much behind it. Life's almost 100% back to normal already. But with the spice of a +3.0 shake every couple hours still


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Glad to hear you and your family are safe!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Good to hear that you and your family are safe and no major damage.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Good to hear you and your family are OK. I wondered about how you and ScottRN fared during the quake.
My maintenance assistant and I felt it down here on Afognak. We grabbed the backhoe and filled a loading bin with medical, life suits, gas jugs, chain saws, generators....etc, and headed up to our highest building to wait for the tsunami warning to pass. Nothing happened, which is good.
Alaska has an average of 40,000 quakes a year and I always miss the good ones. I guess that's a good thing though.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

longbow said:


> Good to hear you and your family are OK. I wondered about how you and ScottRN fared during the quake.
> My maintenance assistant and I felt it down here on Afognak. We grabbed the backhoe and filled a loading bin with medical, life suits, gas jugs, chain saws, generators....etc, and headed up to our highest building to wait for the tsunami warning to pass. Nothing happened, which is good.
> Alaska has an average of 40,000 quakes a year and I always miss the good ones. I guess that's a good thing though.


Yeah the whole tsunami warning thing around Anchorage was slightly comical. Nobody on the radio was even talking about it until ~30 mins after the big one, and then people were starting to go to high ground--even though Anchorage wasn't in the warning zone, and more importantly, we already knew the epicenter location at that point. If we were gonna have a tsunami from it, the wave would have hit within minutes of the shaking! Oh well.

Most of the damaged roads are already repaved, people back to work like normal, and we're just riding out the aftershocks. That's why we're Alaskans, not Alaskan'ts


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Perfect example is International and Minnesota Drive, about a mile from my house. Bottom pic was from this morning.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Wern't nothin', carry on Alaskans.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Everyone likes a little shake rattle and roll


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

longbow said:


> Good to hear you and your family are OK. I wondered about how you and ScottRN fared during the quake.
> My maintenance assistant and I felt it down here on Afognak. We grabbed the backhoe and filled a loading bin with medical, life suits, gas jugs, chain saws, generators....etc, and headed up to our highest building to wait for the tsunami warning to pass. Nothing happened, which is good.
> Alaska has an average of 40,000 quakes a year and I always miss the good ones. I guess that's a good thing though.


Did you see any water? Your house is probably pretty protected but I imagine your shop is a bit vulnerable to tsunamis. I heard the hatchery in Anchorage lost a lot of their fish. Water sloshed around so much one guy was thrown out of his bathtub.

Jon, I've got a caribou skull in my garage that broke in the same way your bison did. At least it wasn't a big moose head landing on someone.

My house was fine, even though it was built in the oil rush of 83. Kind of feels like I've wasted thousands on earthquake insurance.


----------

